# Sick of back to school pictures?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Me too. Here's how we do it Alaska style!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanna go to that school!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahhh for cute:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

All wrong! Don't you know anything? You are sposed to hold up fingers indicating which grade you are entering, try again!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ahhhh....kindergarten....the best 40 years of an Alaskan's life. _O-


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha... I used to joke with people on my mission that I lettered all 4 years in fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Me too. Here's how we do it Alaska style!


That's the 2nd damndest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> That's the 2nd damndest thing I ever seen.
> 
> .


I'd say more like scary, and I thought that my legs were lily white.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's the 2nd damndest thing I ever seen.
> 
> .


What was the first?

This should be good! :shock:


----------

